# Fat Kid's Kitchen was a bad experience



## anticivpunk (Jan 16, 2016)

2015-Sooooo two weeks after the birth of my wonderful daughter, my fiancee and I split up. I went back to my mom's who wouldn't let me in. She made me sleep in a tent outside, and when she went to work I used my laptop to use her WiFi network for internet. My friend Irish Will messaged me saying he could pick me up if I wanted to travel, who I hadn't heard from since 2012. I'll post a thread about my trip on the east coast during Occupy some time later where I met him.

Sooo him and a girl pick me up in a truck, we converse a bit and joke a bit, and he takes me back to the Grovertown Truck stop on U.S. 30. He tells me I have to sleep underneath the bus for the night that the truck kind of follows along on their trips. I lay under it with my backpack and kick it twice real hard accidentally, just for three people to pile out. A couple and a girl named Tricksy.come out and me and Tricksy start talking and hanging out all over the Truck Stop area and eventually we end up fucking on a hammock that is strung up between two light poles at a fairly busy truck stop until a trucker comes out and yells at us to cut it out. I tell him to fuck off after I climb off her, yelling about "who doesn't enjoy outdoor sex?!??!" Free, expressionate, natural sex, seriously, who doesn't like it?

Anyways, we sleep outside, people wake up. We leave the truck stop and head west, smoking tons of dope. The night before while we were fucking Tricksy made a call to Colorado about picking up massive amounts of dope from someone, I didn't care. The ride is tense, we get to Des Moines and drink a lot. I touch the ass of a woman of color and she punches me (it wasn't right, and me being drunk doesn't make it right. It wasn't consensual.) Hungover, I do the same thing to Tricksy the following morning and get kicked off the bus, stranded in outside Des Moines, Iowa in Altoon, Iowa. I sober up as I start hitching on the interstate and get picked up in less than 15 minutes of walking. An older woman who was a Wiccan and her daughter pick me up to head back to the southern part of the state of Indiana, which is surprisingly the home state of all three of us. I stay for the night with her, her husband and her daughter. Her husband shares some clothes and stuff with me and I head out again that morning from Greensburg, Indiana, heading northwest on I-74 after they buy me breakfast at a local restaurant. I quickly get picked up on the first day of hitching I-74 by a cop and promptly moved to Old US Highway 421 where I'm instructed to continue hitching. Where, also, I might add, THERE IS NO FUCKING TRAFFIC TO HITCH ON! I walk for three days, receiving a total of three rides before reaching Northern Indianapolis (walking through southern Indianapolis's ghetto wasn't that easy, but not that hard. I'm from Gary, Indiana, though). A woman of color in southern Indy with a leather jacket and studs bought me a meal and walked away. None of the three rides I received lasted long, but I did get a free beer while riding a bus with a father and son headed to a concert in Indianapolis. Once I reached Indy I went to the state park, exhausted. I slept that night in a dog park in that state park, listening to fucking wolves howl. It was kind of frightening, but it kind of made me feel truly wild again. It was scary but at the same time exhilarating in the best way. Some guy when I arrived had his huskies out in one section of the park, even. Kind of crazy to hear real wolves cry hours after the guy with the siberian huskies drove away, since Siberian Huskies are known to be kind of wild, themselves. The Fort Harrison State Park was pretty rad.

I awake to see a long ass line of cars through the state park and realize I'm still in Indianapolis. I'm still on the edge of the park and head to the road as cars stop, and then go. Stop and then go. Stop and then fucking go all the meanwhile this little shithead with a backpack is dodging their traffic just like in southern Indy. Except now I've escaped the concrete ghetto jungle for a wild state park, then for a wild traffic jungle gym. A girl who goes to school in Indy picks me up, one of those three rides I get. It lasts two minutes and she takes me to a store called Marsh which apparently are all over Indy and possibly southern Indiana like those Love gas stations (which I adore after this trip for some odd reason, despite them being a concept and construction of civilization, not to mention capitalist). I call my Buddhist friend Marc from a Starbucks where I ironically reclaim my sanity, sitting on my laptop I saw him on Facebook and remembered that I had his cell number. He picked me up, I ate his food and spent the night. Then I called my cousin the next day, because Marc was getting ready for a trip to India where he met the fucking His Holiness the Fourteen the Dalai Lama and even made it his profile pic (he's a lay person of the Indiana Buddhist Center of Indianapolis). I also may have fucked Marc that night before my cousin drove down from Gary, Indiana to pick my ass up in Indy. My family talked me back into that trip, and I'm happy, but not too happy with the Fat Kid's Kitchen.


----------



## Tude (Jan 17, 2016)

One hell of a trip - reminds me of an old school book I used to read as a kid that was about the words "Fortunately and Unfortunately" and your story certainly contained all those words in multiples ... more happy travels there sir!!!


----------



## kokomojoe (Jan 18, 2016)

Hey cool to see other people from Indiana on here. Hitching this state can definitely be a bitch. I'm currently just south of indianapolis in greenwood waiting for this cold weather to pass by.


----------



## Deleted member 14481 (Feb 9, 2016)

What the FUCK did I just read?

Umm. Safe safe? Happy travels? I'm too confused.


----------



## Dunedrifter (Jul 4, 2016)

...LOL!!!...


----------



## Sprouticus (Aug 9, 2016)

Yeah i had to re-read a lot of it just to make sense? So u two were fuckin' but she kicked u off for touching her ass? And the bus, i'm assuming that was the Fat Kids bus? Why was it so tense on the ride? Is it cause you guys played hide the sausage? Just tryin to get it straight here.


----------

